# Shamise kidded 11/5



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Shamise kidded tonight. She had a :kidblue: and a :kidred:. The male was HUGE and was upside down. So he was impossible to get out. I ended up calling the vet and also a friend to help. We were able to get him out and then the female's head was back and just didn't want to stay in place to come out. That lamb puller was great. The vet used it to hold her head in place and get her out. So far everyone is doing well. I'm done now. I won't have any births in 2013. So my next births will be in 2014. After tonight I'm ready for a big break.

The brown one is the male and the black one is the female.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You deserve a break! That was the same position we had to deal with last year ... our first kidding year! It was horrible. 

I'm glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Yaaay!! Glad everyone is doing well..Enjoy your break!!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Whew! What a night for you! Glad everyone is doing well. The kids are beautiful!  Enjoy your break!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! I'm very tired today.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Another set of gorgeous kids, congrats!


----------

